# GT #69: Golden State Warriors (42-26) @ Los Angeles Lakers (48-21) - 3/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Los Angeles Lakers (48-21) vs Golden State Warriors (42-26) 
* 

*When: Sunday, 9:30EST/6:30PST
TV: Local* 



*Warriors Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Baron Davis [SG] Monta Ellis [SF] Mickael Pietrus [PF] Stephen Jackson [C] Al Harrington *


*Lakers Projected Starters:* 








































* [PG] Derek Fisher [SG] Kobe Bryant [SF] Vladimir Radmanovic [PF] Lamar Odom [C] Ronny Turiaf * ​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lakers-Warriors Preview*



> Returning to the STAPLES Center for the second time in five days, the Warriors will open a home-and-home set with the Lakers on Sunday at STAPLES Center. The contest will tip off at 7:30 p.m. and be broadcast on FSN Bay Area and KNBR 680.
> 
> Still maintaining its grasp on the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference, the Warriors will head into Sunday’s match-up looking to bounce back from Friday’s 109-106 defeat to the Houston Rockets. That loss snapped the Warriors five-game home winning streak, and shrunk the Warriors advantage over the Denver Nuggets for eighth place in the West to 1.5 games.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

With Dirk's injury there might be enough room for GS and DEN. No Pau for either of these games as was hoped for previously in the week.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, injuries are gonna be huge down the stretch. Teams that stay healthy might benefit the most.

Came across injury news for this game



> The status of forward Mickael Pietrus, who has played his best ball of the season over the last month, is in doubt for tonight's game. Nelson said that Pietrus suffered a strained groin in the Warriors' 109-106 loss to Houston and would be "questionable, for sure" for tonight.
> 
> If Pietrus can't go, Nelson could slide Harrington to power forward and start him alongside center Andris Biedrins, or promote Matt Barnes to the starting lineup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck Warriors fans.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Where are the Warriors fans? This board usually had many good posters, like bruindre, PFortyy, essbee, hollywood476 and others. But now they rarely post here. I wonder what have happened.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Baron with 2 PFs early, and just got a T. Lakers up 9-7 9:16 left in the 1st qrter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

15-15 with 6:58 left. TO Lakers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Stephen Jackson's got 8 pts already. Warriors are doing what they do best, getting turnovers and converting. 


Harrington just got fouled shooting a 3 lol. 24-19 GS up with 3:33 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers just went on a 7-2 run. It's 26-26 with 2:21 left. TO GS.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jackson's just doing what he wants out there. Banks a 3, and drives it to the hoop. 

...and then drains another one in transition. 34-30 Warriors at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, I love watching Ellis. 38-30 Warriors. 10:16 left in the half. 

Lakers have 9 turnovers so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brendan Wright's actually getting some mins. 


Ellis again, just going to the hoop at will, and 1. He's got 12 pts. Warriors 43-35 with 8:57 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors with 17 pts off turnovers. 52-38 with 6:20 left in the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors up 56-44. 4:43 left in the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Baron with the 3, and takes it to the hoop off another turnover

Warriors with 21 pts off turnovers. Warriors up 63-49 2:32 left in the half.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Haha, wow, I love this game, Lakers are giving out turnovers faster than STDS.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ lol, no kidding. 


Warriors are destroying them inside and out. On a 13-0 run. 


Warriors up 72-49 at the half

Ellis 21 pts (10-15)

Jackson 18 pts (6-12) 4-5 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Scoring has slowed down quite a bit. 

Warriors still up 77-57 with 7:09 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors need to attack the basket again. 2/10 to start the qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jesus christ.

Lakers have cut it to 7. 81-74 2:34 left in the 3rd. Outscored the Warriors 25-9 in this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers outscore the Warriors 32-15 that qrter. 

At the end of 3, Warriors up 87-81.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors extended it back to 10-11, but then started settling again. Lakers stepped it defensively too and have cut it to 3 with 8:42 left. 

FTs coming up for the Warriors though


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW, that was a sick move by Kobe, behind the back, spun and dished it to Turiaf, and 1. Bah. Tie game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Despite shooting 19% this half, Warriors regain lead 101-99 as Jackson drains 2 FTs. 3:35 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kobe drilled a 3 to cut within 1.

Ellis gets in the line, Lakers try to double, he passes it back out to Jackson, 3 ball. Warriors up 112-108 38.5 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HOLY ****. Kobe drains another 3...

Baron dribbles the clock down a little, Jackson, 2 ft behind the 3 line. Bang! 115-111 8.1 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Warriors 115, Lakers 111 *


Jackson 31 pts, 6-11 from 3, 5 assists

Ellis 31 pts (12-22), 7 rebs, 5 assists


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, Warriors dodged a bullet behind Captain Jack. Nice game though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damn Dissonance...20 of the last 21 messages were from you...whats the point..


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> Damn Dissonance...20 of the last 21 messages were from you...whats the point..


Oh cmon, don't get mad just cause the Lakers lost. :wink:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Monta has been on fire lately, what hasn't he been doing?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

What is it with Jackson and hitting big 3's? I can't think of too many people that would even think of taking a 3 with so little time left, let alone hitting TWO on the road.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Great job for us outplaying the Lakers for a change.

Unfortunately, we'll have to repeat a similar performance at home tomorrow. =O


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to say those two threes by Jackson were very clutch. Was a good game (well.. second half if your a Laker fan like me). Hopefully Lakers will go back to normal, and at least play competitive basketball for all four quarters. Good luck tomorrow.


----------

